# USM is Complete!



## berninga87 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey all, I started this build last winter, had it functional a while back but just finally got a coat of paint on it and want to show it off!

Here's a before pic








And after!







Used rustoleum ultra high heat semi gloss, seemed like my best bet in black, plus it was either this which is good to 1200degF or engine enamel good to 400degF and I didn't want to take a chance on the 400 especially since it was the same price. Oh and in case your wondering, I named the smoker the USM or Ugly Smokey Mountain because I took Ideas from UDS's and WSM's to do this build. Details on the build are here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116513/wsm-uds-hybrid-qview  This smokin' machine is ready to rock this summer! Thanks for looking!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2012)

Amazing what a nice coat of paint will do...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....  Looks really nice.....   Now show some Q-view of what it can do.....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... Dave


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks like it really turned out great. Congrats


----------



## michael ark (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks great !


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 26, 2012)

Dave, here is a peek at some things I've made on it up to now. Planning on a rack of spares this weekend. Hope this can hold you over until then!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2012)

Bern, morning.....  Looks like you have the USM figured out pretty well...... Food looks delish....  Moist pork and chicken...  Rare beef.... Thanks for the Q-view..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....   Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice USM!


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 27, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Bern, morning.....  Looks like you have the USM figured out pretty well...... Food looks delish....  Moist pork and chicken...  Rare beef.... Thanks for the Q-view.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No problem Dave. Thanks for the kind words everyone, I'm pretty proud of this build. It works better than I even could have expected and holds temp for hours and hours and hours.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmmm... caught you off guard there Dave ,LOL.

Good job on the Smoker Berninga, that should last a season or two now  , Eh?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What are you using for fuel? That would be superb using the 'pre-burn' method , and no Petroleum taste...

Have fun and...


----------

